# Celebrity Blowup Dolls??



## labellavita7 (Mar 17, 2008)

The Superficial - Celebrity Blowup Dolls






I just found this on a gossip blog..  I don't know if this is funny or disturbing.  I think it's a bit of both..  I think the Sarah Jessica one is absolutely hilarious though lol

Thought you guys would enjoy seeing what this world is coming to.


----------



## ppalada (Mar 17, 2008)

omg..hahahahha..crazzy!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 17, 2008)

haha those were pretty funny.. but people who buy stuff like this for themselves must be seriously desperate


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 17, 2008)

lol!
I saw this on The Superficial blog. 
I love the descriptions lol, although I'm surprised by the addition of a SJP doll? As much as I adore her, she doesn't seem like she'd be a popular choice by men...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 17, 2008)

_*eek! But then, as long as nobody is hurt by them...I believe every action*_
_*causes a *re*action...a Tidal-wave of events could play out based upon
the creation of/purchase of/sight of  such a doll ...imagine.........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**************************************************  ********
(I wonder if they have Johnny Depp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Actually, I'd almost rather not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even wax figures give me the creeps...but then, at times, I like having "the creeps" (in a fun way!)
*_​


----------

